# RADV vs AMDVLK - 4 games benchmark + 3 games in AMDVLK



## ntropy83 (8. März 2019)

Have fun 

RADV vs AMDVLK - 4 games benchmark: YouTube

3 games in AMDVLK : YouTube

Testsystem: R5 1600x, 16GB@3200 Mhz, Vega 64, Ubuntu Budgie, Linux 5.0

P.S.: alle games laufen sehr gut mit RADV, AMDVLK ist noch in Entwicklung und teilt sich das Shadermodell und andere Komponenten sogar schon mit dem Windowstreiber.


----------



## Gimmick (8. März 2019)

AMDVLK zeigt schon heftige Fehler.
Wie sind denn die FPS grob im Vergleich zu Windows?


----------



## ntropy83 (9. März 2019)

Das weiß ich nicht, hab kein Windows. 

YouTube


----------



## Arkintosz (12. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die FPS grob im Vergleich zu Windows?



Ich kann es nur grob abschätzen, aber meinen subjektiven Erfahrungen nach kann man mit ca. 20% weniger FPS rechnen, wenn man Proton für DirectX11-Spiele benutzt.
Wenn man dagegen Vulkan-Spiele wie DOOM spielt, ist die Leistung völlig identisch.
Bei nativ für Linux entwickelten Spielen kann man dagegen sogar mit einer besseren Leistung rechnen, weil Hintergrundprozesse usw. bei Linux weniger Ressourcen verbrauchen und die Hardware sich somit besser auf das Rendern konzentrieren kann.

Allerdings kann das mittlerweile schon etwas besser aussehen. Ich schätze, dass man um einen gewissen Verlust nie herumkommt, (Edit: wenn man DX in Vulkan übersetzen lässt.)


----------



## takan (15. März 2019)

was mich wundert ist, das die leistung inkonsistent ist zwischen versionen, mal ist amd schneller, mal der freie treiber, bei gleiche mgame mit gleichen renderer.  zumindest als ich paarmal geguckt habe und benchmarks vergleichen habe bei phoronix.


----------



## Arkintosz (20. März 2019)

Der AMDVLK ist häufig bei sehr hohen Auflösungen(z.B. 4K) etwas schneller und der RADV (Standard in wahrscheinlich allen Distributionen) ist in 1080p etwas schneller. Das könnte auch damit zusammenhängen, dass die jeweiligen Entwickler mit verschiedener Hardware entwickeln...

Tatsächlich sehe ich den AMDVLK zwar als Bereicherung an und er ist für AMD auch hilfreich, weil er eine Brücke zum Windowstreiber darstellt, aber RADV ist auf Linux deutlich etablierter, sodass ich nur ihn benutze.
Ob er jetzt minimal langsamer in einem Szenario ist, ist mir weniger wichtig. Solche Fakten sind meiner Meinung nach interessanter für Entwickler, um eventuelle Schwächen im Treiber zu finden. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wäre RADV ja in 1080p auch wieder etwas langsamer, wenn er in 4K schneller gemacht wird...


----------



## ntropy83 (18. April 2019)

Probiert mal die neue [experimental branch] von No Man's Sky mit dem aktuellen AMDVLK auf. Sie haben das Spiel dort auf Vulkan geportet und mit dem Passwort "3xperimental" könnt ihr sie in Steam freischalten. Auf meiner Vega läuft das Spiel jetzt mit 60 - 150 fps oO


----------



## ntropy83 (18. April 2019)

YouTube

X4: Foundations Beta 2.5 jetzt mit nativen Linux Vulkan Support.


----------

